# Greene County,NY 12/27/10 storm



## etpros (Sep 14, 2010)

This storm has been our worst for the yr, we made our first round nd stopped at 12:30 am because we broke the push plate off the truck, we were back up and running by 6am and didnt stop untill 7pm


----------



## etpros (Sep 14, 2010)

this is the top of our mile long driveway we do, it has 4 houses on it nd it all up hill, took us 3 hrs to do the job


----------



## ATV Plow King (Mar 9, 2009)

Nice pics, the plow is a fisher right? and is that spreader an icebreaker?


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

etpros;1174823 said:


> this is the top of our mile long driveway we do, it has 4 houses on it nd it all up hill, took us 3 hrs to do the job


Great view, Nice to have a place there, Wonder what it costs?


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

Is that guy taking a leak on the spreader? If so, was he trying to melt some ice? lol


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

20Silverado05;1175710 said:


> Is that guy taking a leak on the spreader? If so, was he trying to melt some ice? lol


haha thats one way to melt it


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

thats such a nice area out that way....
we were out in the summer for an event at the ski area...you guys got some nasty roads out there..lol


----------



## etpros (Sep 14, 2010)

he's not peeing on it hes kicking snow off it, its our hardest job we got, not good paying either lol,


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

etpros;1177253 said:


> he's not peeing on it hes kicking snow off it, its our hardest job we got, not good paying either lol,


so why in the world do you do it?


----------



## etpros (Sep 14, 2010)

cuz we got the job, but we love to plow so i guess thats our reason


----------



## Sp3cialized (Dec 16, 2010)

etpros;1177674 said:


> cuz we got the job, but we love to plow so i guess thats our reason


GREAT reason!

I have a parking lot that I plow (only) for 100$ its about a 150-175 car parking lot. This last storm I plowed 8" or so for that 100$ quote and they were trying to give me a hard time about not waiting til the storm was done to plow.

I told them if they didnt want me to continue plowing they could not pay for the event I plowed, and I will forfeit their plowing to someone else. They quickly pulled the 100$ out and I went on my way. Good thing it only takes me about 1 hr & maybe 3 gals gas!


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

etpros;1177253 said:


> its our hardest job we got, not good paying either lol,


I have a few of those as well, heck I think everyone plowing these days has to take the good with the bad..


----------

